# External Flash for my Sony A230



## Fatback (Aug 7, 2010)

So I just recently got a Sony A230 which is my first DSLR, and I'm ready to start getting some gear for it. The first thing I am getting is another lens which will be a Minolta 35-70mm F3.5-4.5(will actually be something like 52.5-105mm with crop factor correct?). After that I want to get an external flash, but flashes confuse me unlike lens which I understand no problem. So to finally get to my question what kind of flash should I be looking for. I'm not exactly rich hence why I bought a Sony (kidding I actually like my A230) so the cheaper the better. I was also wondering if I can use older Minolta flashes? Although judging by the contact points I can't. So any information would be helpful, and much appreciated.


----------



## ncprowler (Aug 8, 2010)

I just recently purchased a Sony myself. I find this forum really helpful for asking about other Sony equipment and its compatibility with other brands. 

Sony Digital SLRs - Digital Camera Resource Page Forums


----------



## Fatback (Aug 8, 2010)

bump, anybody got anything to add?


----------

